# Free CD-burning software?



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Does anyone know where I can download some free CD-burning software? I used to have Adaptec Easy CD Creator 4 until I upgraded to Windows XP and found out that it's not compatible with XP and I don't feel like paying to upgrade it. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I was just on Roxios update page the other day. There was some mention of a patch you can download to fix the XP problem. Roxio Easy CD Creator 5 Platnium rocks! Much more advanced then my old Cequaderant program.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I went to the Roxio page and it says that my only option is to buy Easy CD Creator 5 and download the XP patch. Oh well!


----------

